# found paddle on poudre



## jhalseth (Sep 20, 2004)

Sat 11. Found Adventure tech paddle on poudre. You were emptying a blue boat upstream. Call Joe At 970-443-0912 to Identify


----------



## bearbg (Jun 6, 2005)

Hi Joe, 

Thanks for finding my paddle. Please give me a call at 221-3689, so I can give you a reward, and grab the paddle.

Thanks, Barry


----------

